
Caterina Fake - Entrepreneurs gonna entrepreneur - danthompson
http://caterina.net/wp-archives/81
======
petercooper
_the best time to start a company is always two years ago, and the next best
time is now. So now it is._

 _And_ two years ago, it seems. She launched (though didn't technically
'start') Hunch two years ago, almost to the day :-)

